# Hello, I'm Addicted to Makeup



## peacelover18 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi! I'm peacelover18, and I'm a bit of a makeup addict. Normally I am embarrassed by this, but I have a feeling I'll fit right in here. I love Chanel, Dior, Tarte, Urban Decay, etc, but I'm only just discovering the wonders of MAC. I can't wait to start adding to my small collection.

Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!  Sounds like you will fit in just fine!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome!  You're definitely not alone around here


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh honey,.. Inothing to be embarrassed about! Welcome to Specktra and you will fit right in sure thing!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 5, 2007)

welcome...come on in,,kick off ya shoes and enjoy this wonderful site


----------



## dustycat (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm new to the board, but old to Mac! Mac has some amazing products that I haven't been able to find in any other brands. And, believe me, I try them all, too!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## riri101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll stand proud as I am addicted to MU also!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

cant wait to see u start posting here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, everyone! It's nice to know I'm in good company.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site...you're gonna be a MAC addict in no time!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, you definitely fit in!! Welcome!


----------



## spaceyblonde (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey there are alot of worse addictions out there!  I'm right there with you.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks again, guys. :balloons:


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! See you around the forum


----------

